# Canyon Aufkleber



## Salvador (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das hier reingehört. Aber ich weiß leider nicht mehr weiter. Ich hätte gern einige Canyonaufkleber, leider sind alle Versuche
die Teile aufzutreiben gescheitert. Ich hab bei ebay und sonstigen versandhäuser geschaut, nix. Hab auch schon 'ne email an Canyon geschrieben, die leider unbeantwortet blieb. Hier im Forum hab ich auch nix gefunden.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen.
Ich bin für jeden Tip dankbar.

Viele Grüße  
                  Salvador


----------



## mstaab_canyon (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

suchst Du einen Rahmenaufklebersatz oder einen Werbeaufkleber z.B. fürs Auto? Bitte sende mir mal eine Mail.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hondacivic235 (1. Juli 2004)

aufkleber hätte ich auch gern...

z.b. für Auto und Helm...etc.


----------



## Assel (1. Juli 2004)

....mein Vorschlag an Canyon, legt in den Bikeguard ein paar Aufkleber....ist eine gute Werbung und kostet nicht viel!   
Einen Manitou Aufkleber habe ich im Karton gefunden...leider keinen von Canyon..  

Gruß
J.B


----------



## wildbiker (1. Juli 2004)

echt.. bei dir war nen manitou-aufkleber im karton.. bei mir nicht.. oder ich muss noch mal suchen...

PS: Canyon-Bikes sind jetzt sogar frauenerprobt.. einfacher gehts echt nich mit zusammenbauen und einstellen. Urteil: Super

Bei mir taucht die gabel soweit ein, ist das normal oder sollte ich mittels gabelpumpe bissl was draufpumpen??


----------



## Christian_74 (2. Juli 2004)

Als ich meine Bestellung änderte kam bei meiner neuen Auftragsbestätigung ein Aufkleber mit. Fand ich eine nette Geste  .


----------



## fone (2. Juli 2004)

wildbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir taucht die gabel soweit ein, ist das normal oder sollte ich mittels gabelpumpe bissl was draufpumpen??



grrrrr mädel!!!   seit nem halben jahr im forum und nix gelernt 
klar musst du die luftgabel an dein gewicht anpassen, müsste doch ne anleitung mit hinweisen zum ungefähren luftdruck dabei sein?  

gruß
fone


----------



## erratic (2. Juli 2004)

ich hätte auch gerne werbeaufkleber!!
für 2 helme und 2 autos   

wie funktioniert´s? auch ne email schicken?


----------



## Staabi (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

wenn Ihr Werbeaufkleber haben möchtet sendet bitte eine Mail an [email protected]. Bitte Anschrift und/oder Telefonnummer nicht vergessen .


[Edit: Die "Telefonnummer" soll natürlich Kundennummer heißen, sorry]

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## wildbiker (4. Juli 2004)

fone schrieb:
			
		

> grrrrr mädel!!!  seit nem halben jahr im forum und nix gelernt
> klar musst du die luftgabel an dein gewicht anpassen, müsste doch ne anleitung mit hinweisen zum ungefähren luftdruck dabei sein?
> 
> gruß
> fone


ja.. anleitung is dabei.. wars we nich da... bzw. heute war trotzdem noch ne kleine nachmittag runde drin.. und müsste mir außerdem in den nächsten tagen so ne gabelpumpe zulegen... gelernt hab ich schon was.. ganz dumm geblieben sind wer nit...


----------



## Salvador (8. Juli 2004)

Hi Hi,

ich wollt mich nur noch rechtherzlich für die Aufkleber bedanken.
Das nenn ich "support", weiter so!!

Mfg Salvador


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mom (8. Juli 2004)

Kann auch nur meinen Dank aussprechen. Habe auf mein mail gleich zwei Sendungen mit je vier Aufklebern bekommen. Werde die Hälfte meinem Freund weitergeben, der auch ein Nerve 4 fährt.


----------



## labba (17. Juli 2004)

hi!
Auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön an Canyon.... Hab gleich mal die Heckscheibe meines Autos aufgewertet


----------



## egozent (8. Oktober 2004)

Hab gestern auch EINEN per Post bekommen...


----------



## wildbiker (8. Oktober 2004)

Könnt ich auch nen paar Aufkleber bekommen?.. hatte staabi glaub mal per PM meine Kundennummer mitgeteilt..


----------



## egozent (8. Oktober 2004)

Wie schon gesagt, ich habe EINEN(!) bekommen..


----------



## Horti (8. Oktober 2004)

........wie undankbar!  

Bei meiner AB für mein MR6 lag auch einer bei.

Fand ich auch nett (Vorgeschmack)!

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wagmacX (14. Oktober 2004)

Hi Canyon,
sind Gestern angekommen  Noch mal vielen Dank. Der Wert meines Autos ist um einiges gestiegen


----------



## sharpe (14. Oktober 2004)

habe gestern auch 3!! Stück erhalten
da strahlt der Lars


----------



## weissbierbiker (14. Oktober 2004)

16


----------



## egozent (14. Oktober 2004)

Wieso bekommst Du 16 Stück, während ich nur EINEN bekomme?
Muß ich das verstehen..?


----------



## weissbierbiker (14. Oktober 2004)

musst halt mal charmant sein zur frau an der hotline


----------



## Horti (14. Oktober 2004)

.....er hat 16 bekommen, damit er 15 weitere 'Canyonler' glücklich machen kann.  

Danke nein, ich hab schon einen.  

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## Beppe (15. Oktober 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2904&item=7107023915&rd=1


----------



## weissbierbiker (15. Oktober 2004)

hahaha: ich geb meine 16 auch für 20 ab--bei interesse pm


----------



## sharpe (16. Oktober 2004)

sowas finde ich dann schon eher arm

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?viewItem&category=2904&item=7107023915&rd=1


----------



## Melocross (16. Oktober 2004)

wieso arm, check i ned!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sgclimber (28. April 2006)

Das Thema hier ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber es passt hier rein. 
Ich habe vor ca. 2 Wochen eine Mail an Canyon geschrieben und gefragt ob und wo man einen Rahmenaufklebersatz herbekommen kann. Ich möchte meinen Rahmen neu lackieren lassen und hätte die Schriftzüge schon gerne wieder drauf. Leider habe ich noch überhaupt keine Antwort bekommen.  
Als es letztes Jahr um den Kauf des Rades ging wurden alle Fragen innerhalb 24h beantwortet... das sagt schon wieder alles.  
Wenigstens ein "Nein, gibts nicht" wäre nett gewesen... Naja was solls, habe bei Ebay einen Ghost Decorsatz gefunden. Hätte zwar gerne weiter gezeigt das ich Canyon fahre, aber Ghost freut sich bestimmt auch über die Werbung.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. April 2006)

Du willst dir Ghost Aufkleber aufs Canyon kleben


----------



## Trollobaby (29. April 2006)

erstmal muss ich Crazy-Racer recht geben: Warúm den das?

Weiterhin würde ich eher, wenn ich den Rahmen schon neu lackieren lassen würde, gar keine Aufkleber drauf machen. Dann hat man den Rahmen in seiner Wunschfarbe, und dann verunstaltet man den wieder mit den Aufklebern.


----------



## sgclimber (29. April 2006)

Ich denke mal ohne Aufkleber siehts blöd aus, und die einzigen Aufklebersätze die ich bisher irgendwo gefunden habe sind nun mal Ghost Aufkleber... Noch ist ja nix passiert.  Im Moment ist eh erstmal fahren angesagt, wenn nur das Wetter mal endlich besser wäre...


----------



## braintrust (29. April 2006)

hm oder mal hotline anrufen.
oder bei ebay son "schreib deinen eigenen text"stickerset holen und dann gibste dem halt das normale logo, falls die das machen können


----------



## Bayker (29. April 2006)

"aufkleber" auch haben will


----------



## Baerga (29. April 2006)

Was kostet den so ein auf Klebersatz fürs Rad oder fürs Auto ??


----------



## sgclimber (29. April 2006)

Ich hab nichtmal ne Ahnung ob es Rahmenaufklebersätze von Canyon gibt, auf meine Mail bekam ich keine Antwort. Also keine Ahnung was es kosten würde...
Bei Ebay gehen "Ghost" Aufklebersätze für 5-10 EUR weg.


----------



## User129 (30. April 2006)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> suchst Du einen Rahmenaufklebersatz oder einen Werbeaufkleber z.B. fürs Auto?



also hiernach zu urteilen gibt es einen Rahmenaufklebersatz

würde auch wenn ich das rad schon neu lackiere den Canyon Schriftzug einfach auch drauf lackieren und nicht kleben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sgclimber (30. April 2006)

Die ganzen Schriftzüge zu lackieren dürfte etwas kompliziert werden. Bei den meißten Bikes sind es einfach nur Aufkleber, die dann noch mal mit Klarlack überlackiert werden. Falls wirklich Firmen die Schriftzüge lackieren, haben sie sicher Schablonen oder sowas. Oder soll der Lackierer das mit der Spritzpistole freihändig schreiben??? Und zu nem Airbrush Profi wollte ich den Rahmen nicht bringen...  Naja ich warte erstmal mit der Sache, auf dem Silber sieht man wenigstens den Dreck nicht so.


----------



## jazzboy (30. April 2006)

Du kannst auf jeden Fall Aufklebersätze bekommen war mit nem Kumpel mein Bike in Koblenz holen und mein KUmpel hat en altes Modell auch neu lackiert ... naj da sind wir grad nebenan in die Canyonwerkstatt und hab nen übrig gebliebenen Satz (glaub war der von nem Yellowstone) für 10 kaufen können (Oder warens 15?) ka .. 

ruf da doch mal an ... normalerweise geht das wohl nich aber wenn die noch einen übrig haben ... versuchs am besten ma direkt in der werkstatt


----------



## Monsterwade (30. April 2006)

Hier gibt´s customised Sticker:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=216231
Einfach mal die Suuuuuuuuche bemühen!


----------



## sgclimber (30. April 2006)

Ich suche keine customised Sticker, sondern nen Original Aufklebersatz von Canyon. Hätte ich ne Firma gesucht die Aufkleber nach Vorgabe herstellt, hätte ich danach gefragt, bzw. gesucht.  

Ich habe übrigens die Suuuuuuuuche bemüht, wie bin ich wohl sonst auf diesen 1,5 Jahre alten Threat gestossen.  

P.S. 
Dieses andauernde hinweisen auf die Suchfunktion geht einem ganz schön auf den Keks, auch wenn es sehr oft berechtigt ist. Am besten wird das erstellen von Beiträgen komplett gesperrt, die Suche reicht ja anscheinend! 
Sorry das musste ich mal loswerden.


----------



## Monsterwade (1. Mai 2006)

Da will man behilflich sein und dann sowas


----------



## weissbierbiker (1. Mai 2006)

Das Gegenteil von gut ist gut gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mekki20 (5. Mai 2006)

So mal sehn ob die Mail an [email protected] wie vor einem Jahr geschrieben Wirkung zeigt und ich noch vor meinem Bike (KW 26) nen Aufkleber im Postkasten hab. *sehnsüchtigwart*


----------



## rumblefish (5. Mai 2006)

sgclimber schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.
> Dieses andauernde hinweisen auf die Suchfunktion geht einem ganz schön auf den Keks, auch wenn es sehr oft berechtigt ist. Am besten wird das erstellen von Beiträgen komplett gesperrt, die Suche reicht ja anscheinend!
> Sorry das musste ich mal loswerden.


----------



## Hupert (8. Mai 2006)

sgclimber schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal ohne Aufkleber siehts blöd aus...



...echt? Seh ich ganz anders... 




...oder vielleicht so?


----------



## sgclimber (10. Mai 2006)

Mir gefällt das nicht wirklich, sieht irgendwie so "nackt" aus.   Aber wäre ja auch blöd wenn alle den gleichen Geschmack hätten...


----------



## benni 96 (2. Mai 2014)

Hier gibts doch sticker : https://www.canyon.com/accessories/#category=T025&id=28826


----------



## OliverKaa (2. Mai 2014)

das nen ich Zeitnah - jetzt kann endlich der Rahmen neu lackiert werden!


----------



## Dennis-Fox (3. Mai 2014)

benni 96 schrieb:


> Hier gibts doch sticker : https://www.canyon.com/accessories/#category=T025&id=28826



Geil! Genau sowas hab ich gesucht!!! 
Danke dir 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## Badsimson (3. Mai 2014)

benni 96 schrieb:


> Hier gibts doch sticker : https://www.canyon.com/accessories/#category=T025&id=28826


Die Aufkleber sind ganz gut was mich nur stört, die Schrift ist auf einer Folie gedruckt und sieht auf Matten Teilen dann nicht so toll aus (meine Meinung) freistehende Buchstaben währen mir lieber!


----------



## Dennis-Fox (3. Mai 2014)

Nicht freistehend? 
Na dann wird storniert.. 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## Floyd0707 (3. Mai 2014)

Die Aufkleber kann man sich doch auch selbst drucken lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

